# My Golf Edition 30 - few mods and a quick clean



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, so I've finally got my Edition 30 back and working fine.

I've bought a few small mods for it , some of which are on, and some of which are waiting to go on. I'm also pretty decided on my long term plans for it.

So, the car itself was black, 3dr, manual and totally standard.

First up mod wise, I've gone for:

- P-Torque remap increasing power to 314bhp and 319lb/ft
- Replacement VW Golf mats
- Eibach Sport Line lowering springs (to be fitted)
- VW Polo Aerial
- 'GTI' Richbrook Tax Disc holder (to be fitted)
- Edition 30 Front badge
- 35% rear tints
- VW RNS510 Sat Nav system (in the post!)
- 4300K HID kit with LED Sidelghts

Polo Aerial (about half the size of the original!)


P1030978 by RussZS, on Flickr

35% Rear Tints (£60 and a great job!!!)


P1030977 by RussZS, on Flickr

Edition 30 badge:


P1030979 by RussZS, on Flickr

The springs have been delivered and waiting to go on tomorrow and I've set tomorrow and Monday aside for doing a full correction detail on it - write up coming soon!

Today, I gave it a quick wash, then had a play with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and Menzerna Powerlock.

Few quick finished pics:


P1030982 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1030970 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1030969 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1030974 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1030976 by RussZS, on Flickr

It scrubbed up pretty well, but it's in dire need of a proper detail!

Future plans at this stage, all of which will be on by the end of June are:

- Either KW V1's or Bilstein B16 shocks (which I can use with the Eibachs)
- Refurb on the wheels, possibly anthracite
- Milltek Catback Exhaust
- Whiteline Anti Lift Kit
- Whiteline Rear Anti Roll Bar
- 4 x Michelin Pilot Sport 3's in 225/40/18
- Personal plate
- S3/Cupra front brake set up

I'm also possibly tempted to go down the Stage 2+ route (360hp!) but it's plenty quick for now!

Any other suggestions mod wise very much welcomed! I'll be adding Xenon's at some point

Thanks for looking,
Russ.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good Russ,

You've forgotten the best mod of all, the metal pressed plates! 

Alex


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Looking good Russ,
> 
> You've forgotten the best mod of all, the metal pressed plates!
> 
> Alex


Cheers!

I'm waiting until I get my personal reg mate, then I'll be in touch


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Fantastic Russ! 

Can't wait to see the progress on it, looks lush!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

lol so sticking with the point and shoot turbo mate?

Will have to see let me know if your around again and will have to see what a 314bhp golf goes like lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think so Ant yeah, I'm learning how to drive it more effectively (done 1000 miles already lol!) and am realising its a better all round package than the Megane, given how nice it is as a daily driver. I hope the suspension mods sort it out - I may even get a Quaiffe Diff, but £1440 fitted is a lot of money!

I'm sure it'll be fine, and I probably need to slow down anyway (on bends anyway)

I had an interesting go with an E46 M3 last night...


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice! So a stage 1 remap takes it up to 314bhp alone?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Shep said:


> Very nice! So a stage 1 remap takes it up to 314bhp alone?


Correct - it's basically the S3/TTS/Cupra R engine, which is 265ish stock, so responds well to a remap.

It's also in the Golf Pirelli Edition and Leon Cupra Mk2


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks fantastic Russ.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah i didnt know they were 265 standard, i qould recomend the diff as ive recently had one fitted to my focus ST and its so much better now in the twisties, it took me a while to justify it but well worth it in the end.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Shep said:


> Ah i didnt know they were 265 standard, i qould recomend the diff as ive recently had one fitted to my focus ST and its so much better now in the twisties, it took me a while to justify it but well worth it in the end.


It's not in this - its '230PS', the Leon is 240PS, but the Golf ran 242BHP standard - it's said that the '230' is to relate to the 'Edition 30' like the new Edition 35 is '235PS' but is probably actually 240PS like the Leon

I'd love a diff, miss the one from my Megane R26.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I think so Ant yeah, I'm learning how to drive it more effectively (done 1000 miles already lol!) and am realising its a better all round package than the Megane, given how nice it is as a daily driver. I hope the suspension mods sort it out - I may even get a Quaiffe Diff, but £1440 fitted is a lot of money!
> 
> I'm sure it'll be fine, and I probably need to slow down anyway (on bends anyway)
> 
> I had an interesting go with an E46 M3 last night...


Lol 1000miles that takes me months to do lol, the coilies your going for, have they got adjustable damping?

Ouch not cheap for the diff then, have to see how you get on and then let your heart decide lol.

Bet the beemer was a little shocked? lol


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking very pretty!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Lol 1000miles that takes me months to do lol, the coilies your going for, have they got adjustable damping?
> 
> Ouch not cheap for the diff then, have to see how you get on and then let your heart decide lol.
> 
> Bet the beemer was a little shocked? lol


I was a little shocked tbh lol! I guess it's unfair comparing modified to standard, but I pulled a couple of cars on him, which the Meg would have never done. I just wish it felt as quick as it was - hopefully the Milltek will help with that a bit.

No doubt I'll have a diff on it soon lol


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking rather tidy so far. :thumb: With the planned and (implemented) mods, its going to be a potent motor 

What do think of the Menz Powerlock btw?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Looking rather tidy so far. :thumb: With the planned and (implemented) mods, its going to be a potent motor
> 
> What do think of the Menz Powerlock btw?


Thanks! Hope so, it has a lot to live up to coming from the R26!

Powerlock is magnificent! It must be the easiest and slickest LSP I have ever used. Goes on really well, and buffs off with NO effort at all, after any period of time. The slickness is unreal. If the claimed durability is close to reality, then it's the only sealant I'll probably be using! I'd say this, along with CG 50/50 are the easiest LSP's to use, and both deliver great results.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting stuff - its not really mentioned much (on here) but seems popular in the US. Another one to try!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Russ. Glad it's all fine now. Like the mods and planned mods too ( apart from the HID kit, I think theyre dam dangerous but that's for another thread)

The last time I saw that car, it would have benefitted massively from a full correction detail (plus some paint on the rear left bumper) but other than that it's a nice clean car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Interesting stuff - its not really mentioned much (on here) but seems popular in the US. Another one to try!


Massively overlooked tbh! I've done a lot of homework on it, and it gets rave reviews from everyone who uses it.

I noticed CYC started stocking it, so gave it a try. I've got some Menz Fast Gloss to sort this rock hard paint out too - fingers crossed it cuts as well as I'm hoping it does!

Russ.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good, did it come with the limited edition plaque ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Miglior said:


> Looking good Russ. Glad it's all fine now. Like the mods and planned mods too ( apart from the HID kit, I think theyre dam dangerous but that's for another thread)
> 
> The last time I saw that car, it would have benefitted massively from a full correction detail (plus some paint on the rear left bumper) but other than that it's a nice clean car


You've seen it in the flesh before?

Was the scuff on the rear bumper done by the previous owner then? I thought the garage did it! I know it was local to you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Looks good, did it come with the limited edition plaque ?


Yes! 

Where do people stick them?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Miglior said:


> Looking good Russ. Glad it's all fine now. Like the mods and planned mods too ( apart from the HID kit, I think theyre dam dangerous but that's for another thread)
> 
> The last time I saw that car, it would have benefitted massively from a full correction detail (plus some paint on the rear left bumper) but other than that it's a nice clean car


I agree on the HID's tbh, I'm not really a fan of them at all, but sourcing Xenon's isn't easy and they're pricey.

Is it worth looking at uprated bulbs instead do you think?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks stunning Russ :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeh I've had the car in the unit for a protection detail about 9 months ago! No doubt its seen a few brick acid washes since then though! 

With regards to xenons, I was one of the first to retrofit genuine xenons to the mk5 a good few years ago now. Probably about three. They make the car look so much better mate when you do and you'll pick a set up for only about 450. Hids just look chavvy these days in most peoples opinion, but the real deal look awesome even when they're turned off. 

With regards to the power lock... Being put on over the Af rejuv, will it not be too oily for a sealant to bond??


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well for me it's a great upgrade from the Renault, looks a whole lot better 

Mods look promising and I'd recommend KW V1s


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking good mate, forget the PS3 tires gettin poor write ups at the moment, Pressed plates are a must, and Koni FSD's they work prefect with the Eibachs.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking good mate, glad you've got it back and it's been sorted.



RussZS said:


> Is it worth looking at uprated bulbs instead do you think?


I had a HID kit for the E46 (was very expensive) and I had some problems with the ballasts keep failing. In the end I decided to get the philips diamond vision and found them perfect as they look exactly same as xenons and match my sidelights. Could be worth a look at.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Miglior said:


> Yeh I've had the car in the unit for a protection detail about 9 months ago! No doubt its seen a few brick acid washes since then though!
> 
> With regards to xenons, I was one of the first to retrofit genuine xenons to the mk5 a good few years ago now. Probably about three. They make the car look so much better mate when you do and you'll pick a set up for only about 450. Hids just look chavvy these days in most peoples opinion, but the real deal look awesome even when they're turned off.
> 
> With regards to the power lock... Being put on over the Af rejuv, will it not be too oily for a sealant to bond??


You're right on Powerlock, probably won't bond properly with AFR, but I just wanted to give them both a try out to see how easy they were to use etc - it's all being stripped tomorrow anyway when I correct it properly 

The touch up job on the back is pretty good, you can hardly see where it's been painted, but the sanding marks remained, which I've managed to remove today.

I love your car and you're right, then Xenon's finish it off perfectly. I'll wait for those and try some Philips bulbs for now, thanks for your advice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Looking good mate, forget the PS3 tires gettin poor write ups at the moment, Pressed plates are a must, and Koni FSD's they work prefect with the Eibachs.


Cheers 

I have heard mixed things on the Koni's, but I know they love them on BriSkoda!

I had PS3's on my R26 and loved them, but am open to suggestions. Assymetric 2's might be a good choice. The road noise from the current RE050's is awful though, so I'm killing them off pretty quickly lol!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Looking good mate, glad you've got it back and it's been sorted.
> 
> I had a HID kit for the E46 (was very expensive) and I had some problems with the ballasts keep failing. In the end I decided to get the philips diamond vision and found them perfect as they look exactly same as xenons and match my sidelights. Could be worth a look at.


Cheers for the tip 

Where did you get them from please? It seems silly me spending £80 on HID's when I'm getting Xenon's eventually anyway...

I'm now wondering if I should have just bought an S3 which has the bigger brakes and Xenon's... lol


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad you got it all sorted Russ. Looks stunning mate. Im very jealous Tints look mint and a bargain. Think your going to need some of your mrs anti wrinkle cream to stop those grin marks appearing mate:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice to see you can start to enjoy your car Russ, looking good so far matey.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Cheers for the tip
> 
> Where did you get them from please? It seems silly me spending £80 on HID's when I'm getting Xenon's eventually anyway...
> 
> I'm now wondering if I should have just bought an S3 which has the bigger brakes and Xenon's... lol


Powerbulbs.com mate, also got the philips LED blue vision sidelights from there aswell after the Ebay LED bulbs kept flickering and blowing. If you end up ordering any bulbs from them drop me a PM and I'll send you a discount code :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is it these ones you have mate?

http://www.powerbulbs.com/product_detail.asp?prod=154


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Cheers
> 
> I have heard mixed things on the Koni's, but I know they love them on BriSkoda!
> 
> I had PS3's on my R26 and loved them, but am open to suggestions. Assymetric 2's might be a good choice. The road noise from the current RE050's is awful though, so I'm killing them off pretty quickly lol!


I must admit when they first came out they were a bit iffy but they have revised them.

Sport Contact 5's are gettin good reviews as does the Uniroyal rainsport 2's but the sidewalls a tad felxible.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Is it these ones you have mate?
> 
> http://www.powerbulbs.com/product_detail.asp?prod=154


Yeah there the ones pal, these are the sidelights I got aswell:

http://www.powerbulbs.com/product_detail.asp?prod=180


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Is it these ones you have mate?
> 
> http://www.powerbulbs.com/product_detail.asp?prod=154


or get a decent kit from HIDs4u and use the code TOYOTA PRO


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

russ looks good man. need to get my windows done were you get them done for 60 lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah there the ones pal, these are the sidelights I got aswell:
> 
> http://www.powerbulbs.com/product_detail.asp?prod=180


Cheers, could you PM me the discount code please?

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

tom-coupe said:


> russ looks good man. need to get my windows done were you get them done for 60 lol.


Place by me in Wolverhampton. It was 'mates rates' tbf, but he only charges £80 anyway! Are you local?

Russ.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Yes!
> 
> Where do people stick them?


The proper location is opposite the fuse box lid on the drivers side door

I will try and find a picture


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks tasty matt vw badges on grill (apologies if mentioned in previous post)


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

no mate im near leeds. good price that tho just been looking at a golf gti


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I think so Ant yeah, I'm learning how to drive it more effectively (done 1000 miles already lol!) and am realising its a better all round package than the Megane, given how nice it is as a daily driver. I hope the suspension mods sort it out - *I may even get a Quaiffe Diff, but £1440 fitted is a lot of money!*I'm sure it'll be fine, and I probably need to slow down anyway (on bends anyway)
> 
> I had an interesting go with an E46 M3 last night...


Have it done after you kill the clutch with stage 2+ :lol:

Cars looks good mate. Great shine.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Really does look smart Russ. 

Been looking forward to these pics.

How did you apply Power Lock then? I cant even find it on the website.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Mmm shiney VAG black


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looking good Russ and the mods are coming thick and fast! 

I wouldn't waste my money on an aftermarket HID kit as they will soon be failing MOT tests.  Refer to Section 1.7 HERE for more info.

The Eibach Pro springs are good, very good! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Matt. said:


> Really does look smart Russ.
> 
> Been looking forward to these pics.
> 
> How did you apply Power Lock then? I cant even find it on the website.


Cheers 

Here you go mate:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/menzerna-power-lock-sealant-16oz-/prod_890.html

I used a foam applicators and spread it like you would any wax, left it for 20 mins and removed. The slick feeling it left behind was unreal.

I'm gonna be stocking up on it


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I bet thats a handfull


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fabulous car mate, I've just sold a standard 55 reg one and I loved it, only sold for financial reasons. Would love an ED30, best bit for me are the seats! 

Stunning car, bet it's fab with a remap, I'd love one!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good mate

Might have to pop down the walsall road towards you and have a nosey :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Old Skool said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> Might have to pop down the walsall road towards you and have a nosey :thumb:


Anytime


----------



## dave_cassidy1 (May 11, 2010)

Very nice matey


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

nice

£65 for the tints, where was that done?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very very nice..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

p1tse said:


> nice
> 
> £65 for the tints, where was that done?


£60!

Place in Wolverhampton, just a one man band who used to work for one of the big tint places up here, but left to set up on his own. Couldn't be happier with them


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks nice mate....glad it has worked out for you after all the hassle...

:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

That looks stunning Russ :thumb: . did you like Menzerna Powerlock  ? 
and If you hate BoS then we have same taste in waxes :lol:!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Cheers
> 
> Here you go mate:
> 
> ...


Wow - that good hey. How did Menz Powerlock compare with the current DW LSP star - Wolfs Body Wrap?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I was down Walsall way on Monday. J10 off the M6 I think it was. Wolverhampton Road?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Matt. said:


> I was down Walsall way on Monday. J10 off the M6 I think it was. Wolverhampton Road?


That's where I live mate!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Wow - that good hey. How did Menz Powerlock compare with the current DW LSP star - Wolfs Body Wrap?


That's a tough question, as in theory, the Wolf should outlast it.

The only problem I have with these Nano sealants, is that I'm not massively keen on how they spread and apply, and the smell really doesn't agree with me.

The Menz is probably more user friendly, and today the beading has been amazing, just like a high end wax.

The bottle is 500ml or so too, so appears to be better value, but you probably use more product. It's a tough one to look, but for ease of use, I'd probably reach for the Powerlock. It's my favourite sealant now, especially if it lasts its claimed 4 months.

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> That looks stunning Russ :thumb: . did you like Menzerna Powerlock  ?
> and If you hate BoS then we have same taste in waxes :lol:!


Maxi, thanks 

As above, I love PL! Great to use, and very sharp finish, but not totally glassy like most sealants - it seems to have a hint of wax warmth too. Great shimmer to the paint. Very nice beading properties too.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

RussZS said:


> That's a tough question, as in theory, the Wolf should outlast it.
> 
> The only problem I have with these Nano sealants, is that I'm not massively keen on how they spread and apply, and the smell really doesn't agree with me.
> 
> ...


Cheers Russ - appreciate the feedback :thumb:

I'm looking for an alternative to Colli 845 as I only have about a centimeter left in the bottle, so was wondering what to replace it with? Fancy a change and Body Wrap is a contender but the only caveat is its dependency (for ultimate durability) on its own brand shampoo, especially as I have a gallon of 901 on the shelf! Looks like Powerlock is the leading contender.

How's the detail of the Edition coming along? - We VAG fans want pix of the corrected beast..!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rained off today


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, Plans sound good on this too.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad your happy with the car mate! Just been reading the thread, you've certainly got some cool plans for the car, can't believe the BHP figure you got just from the stage 1 remap. Already looking clean, after a full detail it will look amazing. VAG Black seems to give really deep reflections. I'll look out for you as i only live in Penkridge, and have a few mates in Walsall, don't think i'll keep up with you though if you put your foot down....:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

RussZS said:


> That's where I live mate!


Really? The place where i was, it was on the corner of Alumwell Road.

A block of flats. Opposite a shop.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not far from there - the other side of J10 on the way to Wolverhampton


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks good mate :thumb:

Ill have to check those tints out, quite fancy a medium smoke on mine


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Looking good!!

Powerlock will be fine over the Rejuvenate as it isn't oily, but does leave a squeaky clean finish so perfect base for any sealants or waxes. Cracking little product.



RussZS said:


> You're right on Powerlock, probably won't bond properly with AFR, but I just wanted to give them both a try out to see how easy they were to use etc - it's all being stripped tomorrow anyway when I correct it properly
> 
> The touch up job on the back is pretty good, you can hardly see where it's been painted, but the sanding marks remained, which I've managed to remove today.
> 
> I love your car and you're right, then Xenon's finish it off perfectly. I'll wait for those and try some Philips bulbs for now, thanks for your advice


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks nice there mate i can highly recomened the milteck as i have got one on mine and when you get it get the louder one as you get a deep note out of it and sounds alot better.(the one withou the middle box)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> Powerlock will be fine over the Rejuvenate as it isn't oily, but does leave a squeaky clean finish so perfect base for any sealants or waxes. Cracking little product.


Cheers Tim 

You were right about PowerLock too - great, easy to use sealant.

I like your new pads too, it works a treat with Fast Gloss


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice Russ, I saw you have joined Edition38 now...

I have a MK5 Gti myself but have kept it stock but you'll have to come along to a few shows with a few lads I know an see if your 316 horses can give my MK2 a run for its money lol...

Drop me a PM whenever buddy!

John


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers John, will do 

What's it running?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking v.nice Russ :thumb:, for only a quick going over with the AF and then topped with PL it does look like you've spent ages doing it.

Shame they only to PL in the 500ml bottles as I wouldn't mind giving it a try, but that is far to big a bottle if I don't like it, and with the amount of other LSP I don't think I have room for another :lol:

Like some of the proposed mods , can't wait to see the 'proper' detail, make sure it includes engine bay and interior as I would like to see the whole car done fella ....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Russ, she's looking lovely. Hopefully the weather plays ball and we get some good shots of the finished result!

We know you'll have it looking wet though!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Send me your address Ad and I'll send you a sample


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice one Russ, glad your happy with it now. I prefer your wheels to mine! Think the german plates are coming next..... sorry for low quality - iphone


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers 

Correction starts today... gonna be a hard one!


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Cheers John, will do
> 
> What's it running?


1.8t TT lump with forged rods, stage 1 head and CR stage 2/3 K04 hybrid put down 327.8hp/319.2lbsft recently but still could do with the ignition dialling a bit more in the mid range and top end but plenty to put a smile on my face...










I noticed your after a Quaife, contact TSR as they are doing an offer at the moment on Clubgti and if you need it fitting my mate works at Stealth Racing so should be able to work something out as will be getting mine done soon...


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely car! (That Mk2 ^^^ is prety insane too btw!) Ive got the 'basic' MkV GTI and I love it.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

havent been on much recently, but good to see you got your ED30 mate, had to go with black in the end then!

bet you are loving it, nice one


----------

